

How To Reach Top Bloggers  - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2011/05/how-to-reach-top-bloggers-.html

======
snikolic
As a technical founder, this was super helpful. I had intuited a lot of this,
but it's nice to see it all clearly spelled out and bulleted. Thanks for
posting this.

Does anyone have other specific/tactical tips for blogger outreach? Specific
sites/tools/processes? Examples of successful copy/assets used in emails?
(gohat, thanks for already sharing some)

------
gohat
This is some great advice.

I'd add the tried and useful technique of having your first email be purely
relationship creating: say, respond to a recent post with a useful thought, or
point out a minor bug somewhere on the site

Having sent a decent bunch of emails to bloggers, I've also noticed that
smiley faces increase response significantly, but using them makes me feel a
bit cynical, so I usually don't ;-)

------
Hisoka
I like to use social engineering when I need to reach top bloggers, and
sometimes lie... "I'm facing a crisis, give me some advice... blah blah" Then
5 months later, tell them "Thanks so much for your life changing advice, it
inspired me to start my startup... Hope you can tell others about it"

~~~
kongqiu
Good to see Henry Kissinger on HN! :)

